# Check this bad boy out



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Zero 2 Dual Adjustable Pulley Machine | Bulldog Gear Selectorised


Designed to be the most compact and streamlined single cable pulley machine on the market; protruding from the wall by only 19cm. It is an ideal addition to a home gym or smaller PT studio where space is at a premium and design aesthetics are a consideration.




bulldoggear.com




Pretty neat for a home gym


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Smart and pretty cheap


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Just a little too narrow at 101cm. Esp for flyes &c. And the stacks are underweight. 

Nice idea though.


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

Waste of money


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

hmgs said:


> Just a little too narrow at 101cm. Esp for flyes &c. And the stacks are underweight.
> 
> Nice idea though.


I wouldn't have thought a fly could lift that much 😕


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> I wouldn't have thought a fly could lift that much 😕


🤦‍♂️


😆


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Waste of money


Why? Perfect for home gyms


----------



## 134633 (9 mo ago)

Todai said:


> Why? Perfect for home gyms


Squat rack, moveable bench and dumbbells is all you need for a home gym. Can do everything with those and you’ll get some really high end stuff all in £1500.
Cable machine for £1500 at home is just a waste of money when you can have all of the above that costs the same and you can use them for far more movements.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You can get a full rack system like the force usa g3 or atx systems for a couple hundred quid more.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Squat rack, moveable bench and dumbbells is all you need for a home gym. Can do everything with those and you’ll get some really high end stuff all in £1500.
> Cable machine for £1500 at home is just a waste of money when you can have all of the above that costs the same and you can use them for far more movements.


I agree. Presumably the cable system being so thin is so you can have it in the garage or a spare room use the room/garage for other things. I've seen squat racks that bolt to the wall and fold out the way when not in use. I'd have one of them.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> Squat rack, moveable bench and dumbbells is all you need for a home gym. Can do everything with those and you’ll get some really high end stuff all in £1500.
> Cable machine for £1500 at home is just a waste of money when you can have all of the above that costs the same and you can use them for far more movements.


Is all you need you mean? 
can do quite a lot on this cable set up for a very small space.


----------

